# Epsom printer cartridges free to good home



## peanut (20 Jun 2009)

I have 2x black cartridges for a Epsom Stylus CX3300/C62 3 in 1 printers

and 2x colour cartridges for Epsom Stylus 440/460/640/660/740& 760 printers 

Free but I'd appreciate some stamps please for postage as I am giving away a lot of stuff this coming week .


----------

